

The Worst Gadget at CES Was My Hotel Mini-Fridge - omnibrain
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/the-worst-gadget-at-ces-was-my-hotel-mini-fridge-107897136579.html

======
coroxout
Ugh, $25 to use the fridge as a fridge. And I was annoyed by the comment which
says "Who really needs to look at the ingredients of a coke before having
one?"

One thing about hotels is that they often have guests from other countries who
may not be familiar with the products or even speak the language all that
well.

I've definitely scrutinised products in foreign hotel fridges because I'd
never seen the brand before, couldn't immediately work out the flavour, wanted
to look up a word in the ingredients, just wanted to say to my fellow
traveller "hey, look at this amusing foreign product/word!", etc.

------
noonespecial
I almost feel like its my civic duty to hack this abomination to shiny little
shreds of security-thru-obscurity whilst wearing the blackest of hats.

------
pedalpete
I wonder what happens if you unplug it?

~~~
undersuit
Or just leave the door open for the entirety of your trip.

